# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Buying a shotgun ~ Part Two... Now going with a Remington 870 Express, any thoughts?

## Reason

So I checked out two other gun shops in the area and have been told by several guys that the Remington 870 Express would be a better choice for me in comparison to the Mossberg 590 or 500.

Reasons being that the Remington is made from one single piece of steel versus the multiple parts that are used in the Mossbergs. Also, one guy mentioned that the Remington won't rust like the Mossberg can.

Right now I have two choices with the Remington 870 Express as well.

One is a 20" 8 Shot for 380$ with a 30$ MIR

One is a 18.5" 7 Shot for 370$ with a 30$ MIR

Any thoughts?

----------


## Uriel999

just but one and call it done. Stop wasting time. :P I'd go with the 20 inch one and 8 rounds.

----------


## Reason

> just but one and call it done. Stop wasting time. :P I'd go with the 20 inch one and 8 rounds.


I don't buy things over 100 bucks without a lot of research 

I probably spent a good hour and a half talking to the gun shop guys today, asking questions is a good thing!

----------


## ghengis86

> *I don't buy things over 100 bucks without a lot of research* 
> I probably spent a good hour and a half talking to the gun shop guys today, asking questions is a good thing!


good for you.

but you can only learn so much from second hand experience; after a certain point you just have to jump right in!  you've narrowed it down to two great choices; I'd say go with the 18.5 inch if you're concerned about close quarters and the 20" if you feel you'll have no handling issues. they both have a high capacity, but 1 more round is always a good thing!

----------


## dannno

I use Gillette.

----------


## Uriel999

> I don't buy things over 100 bucks without a lot of research 
> 
> I probably spent a good hour and a half talking to the gun shop guys today, asking questions is a good thing!


The 870 is a fine weapon. It will serve you well. Now go buy the damned thing before the zombies get here! At this rate they could be feasting on your brains because you were too over thinking your needs on a shotgun!

----------


## Reason

I have also been waiting for an extra paycheck to arrive so that's another reason I haven't been in a rush lol

----------


## pcosmar

If you are researching, Take a look at  the Ithica Model 37 defense.
http://www.ithacagun.com/defense37s.html

8 shot model in 12 gauge only
     wood stock        MSRP - $549.00
     synthetic stock MSRP - $519.00

----------


## Reason

> If you are researching, Take a look at  the Ithica Model 37 defense.
> http://www.ithacagun.com/defense37s.html
> 
> 8 shot model in 12 gauge only
>      wood stock        MSRP - $549.00
>      synthetic stock MSRP - $519.00


I asked about that but no one had it in stock and knew much of anything about it, also the price is a little high in comparison to the others.

----------


## pcosmar

> I asked about that but no one had it in stock and knew much of anything about it, also the price is a little high in comparison to the others.


Yeah, the price has gone up. A local gun shop had a couple a while back. Under $300, used.
Good solid guns though. Great design and a distinguished history.
I want one.

----------


## Romulus

If you're sold on the Remington, I'd go with the 18.5 if its for HD.

----------


## Cowlesy

870 is a great gun....I have an 870 turkey gun...ole reliable.

----------


## youngbuck

Definitely can't go wrong with an 870.  There are more aftermarket parts for an 870 than any other shotgun.

I'd get the one with the 8-shots.  An extra inch and a half bbl is worth a whole extra shot to me.  Only if you plan on using it in really tight quarters would I opt for the 18.5" bbl.  But in that case, you could just put a folding stock on it, which are quite plentiful for 870s.  

In the end, I _suspect_ that the Mossberg 590 is a tougher shotgun, but you're unlikely to ever push either shotgun to the point that you'd see one fail (assuming proper maintenance).  

Whatever you do buy, get tons of buckshot for it.

----------


## Reason

> Definitely can't go wrong with an 870.  There are more aftermarket parts for an 870 than any other shotgun.
> 
> I'd get the one with the 8-shots.  An extra inch and a half bbl is worth a whole extra shot to me.  Only if you plan on using it in really tight quarters would I opt for the 18.5" bbl.  But in that case, you could just put a folding stock on it, which are quite plentiful for 870s.  
> 
> In the end, I _suspect_ that the Mossberg 590 is a tougher shotgun, but you're unlikely to ever push either shotgun to the point that you'd see one fail (assuming proper maintenance).  
> 
> Whatever you do buy, get tons of buckshot for it.


Is there anything better than "buckshot" for SHTF stockpiling?

----------


## Dieseler

Buy it man.
2 3/4 Buckshot is all you need for home defense.
I went with a couple of Mossberg 500 cause it was a little cheaper at the time if I remember right.
Remington, Mossberg, makes no difference really. If it stays in the house for defense and you have to use it, they will likely take it away from you anyway.
Buy two.

----------


## youngbuck

> Is there anything better than "buckshot" for SHTF stockpiling?


No.  You'll of course want to birdshot and some slugs on hand just in case you need them for something (maybe shooting a deer if you had to, disabling a vehicle, breaching something).  But it's buckshot that you want to stockpile.

----------


## Mach

Maybe you'll get something from this that you haven't thought about yet.

YouTube - Remington 870 and Mossberg 590

----------


## Dieseler

> Maybe you'll get something from this that you haven't thought about yet.


I have that guy favorited on Youtube.

----------


## Reason

> Maybe you'll get something from this that you haven't thought about yet.
> 
> YouTube - Remington 870 and Mossberg 590


GDI lol that makes me want to go with the 590

----------


## Dieseler

> GDI lol that makes me want to go with the 590


The 500 carries all of the advantages shown (in vid above) over the 870 as the 590 does and it is cheaper. How much was the 870 gonna set you back?
Might be able to pick up two 500s for just a little more.
Keep one stock on and the other pistol grip for clearing.
Length on that 870 is the real deal breaker for me in a home defense weapon. No way you can clear around and through a house with that weapon safely.
Stock on with the 500 is still too long to clear safely with in my opinion...
Pistol grip if perp is in the house, stock on if you catch them coming in, both at arms reach while sleeping.

----------


## Reason

> The 500 carries all of the advantages shown (in vid above) over the 870 as the 590 does and it is cheaper. How much was the 870 gonna set you back?
> Might be able to pick up two 500s for just a little more.
> Keep one stock on and the other pistol grip for clearing.
> Length on that 870 is the real deal breaker for me in a home defense weapon. No way you can clear around and through a house with that weapon safely.


Right now I have two choices with the Remington 870 Express

One is a 20" 8 Shot for 380$ with a 30$ MIR

One is a 18.5" 7 Shot for 370$ with a 30$ MIR

----------


## Dieseler

> Right now I have two choices with the Remington 870 Express
> 
> One is a 20" 8 Shot for 380$ with a 30$ MIR
> 
> One is a 18.5" 7 Shot for 370$ with a 30$ MIR


Well that's about what I paid for my Mossbergs, doesn't help much in that regard.
Grab a broom and put it under your arm.
Walk through a few doorways considering how much of the broom has to pass through the doorway before you can take a visual on the blind spots.

----------


## Romulus

I still vote for the 500. For the price you can't beat it. 

Or even a Maverick 88 Security. At that price you can afford 2.
http://www.maverickarms.com/pages/88security.htm

----------


## Reason

> I still vote for the 500. For the price you can't beat it. 
> 
> Or even a Maverick 88 Security. At that price you can afford 2.
> http://www.maverickarms.com/pages/88security.htm



I should make a poll between the 500 the 590 and the 870

----------


## GunnyFreedom

The primary advantage to a pump-action is, IMHO, the sound of the action.  Chances are, if you are dealing with an ordinary intruder, you won't even have to pull the trigger once he hears you rack the slide.  If you are the "bad guy" then there may be nothing in this world more terror-inducing than the sound to a pump-action being racked.

If you are worried about something a little more high-test than an "ordinary" intruder, then maybe consider a semiautomatic.

The Mossberg is battle-tested, and that means a lot.  The Remington is time-tested, and that means a lot too.  In either case, for close quarters & Home defense, certainly go with the 18.5" barrel.  

I have a Franchi Semiautomatic 12gu with a choke, and I wouldn't trade it for all the tea in china.  It has a 22" barrel, so I can use it long range for hunting, and it has built in adjustable choke, so I can twist it and affect my shot patterns.  And most importantly, it weighs NOTHING.  I got it from my grandfather over 15 years ago, and I am still surprised every time I pick it up how insanely light it is.

Best thing about a shotgun, is that shotgun shells are the easiest/safest to reload yourself.  A smelter and some lead, and you can make your own shot pretty easy.  You can do outrageous experiments, like loading 00 Buck, drilling holes through the center of each piece of shot, and stringing a guitar wire through them.  Stand 35-40 foot from a piece of 4x8 plywood and literally cut it in half.

My personal defense load for 12gu is 3" magnums with flechettes, but with shells that big mind you I only hold 5+1 -- however, flechettes are particularly deadly, and will penetrate light cover.  I do not know if there is a magazine extender even available for this Franchi, but if there was it would sure be nice. 

So my question then, are you looking more at one intruder you are more apt to frighten and not have to shoot, or are you looking at 4-5 guys where you are better off shooting before they hear you?  In the former you absolutley want a pump.  In the latter, you absolutely want a semi.

WRT pumps, wither the Remington or the Mossberg is a great choice.  Personally, I would lean towards the Remington because I agree with the vid that it makes a much better hunting weapon, and the reality is in a SHTF scenario, you are probably going to get more use from it in hunting than for defense.

Obviously, if you use it for hunting 1000 times, and it saves your life in close combat only once, then that close combat is still more critical than the hunting features.  But the hunting features certainly to not detract from it's use in personal protection.

So I would say, figure out what you are most likely to encounter.  One lone intruder you are more likely to want to frighten into inaction than to actually shoot, or a group of 4 or 5 where racking a slide may become a detriment?  If the SHTF, are you going to use it mostly to hunt?  Or are you looking at a scenario where you are helping to defend your neighborhood against death-squads?

Hunting use leans towards the Remington.  "Militaristic" use leans towards Mossberg.  Frightening use leans towards pump-action, and defending against larger coordinated groups leans towards semiautos.

----------


## Reason

I believe that the gun will almost purely be used for home defense with a decent amount of range shooting for my g/f and I so we get uber comfy with it.

----------


## AFPVet

Pump action shotguns are less prone to jams (when properly shucked), have the intimidation factor and they are generally less expensive than semi's. However, to fight off multiple, coordinated threats, I would forget my 870 and grab the AR-10 $.02.

----------

